# alma de cántaro



## Carlos-HR

Hola.

¿Cómo se dice en inglés "alma de cántaro"?

No puedo dar un contexto específico, porque esta frase, tan popular, se puede dar en muchos contextos. Por ejemplo: mi hermano no aprueba su examen de conducir y lo ha intentado siete veces; mañana se presenta de nuevo al examen y en lugar de estudiar está toda la tarde viendo la tele. Entonces yo le digo: "¡Pero ponte a estudiar, alma de cántaro!".

("Pitcher's soul" sería una de estas traducciones bastante graciosas, por incorrecta).

¡Gracias!


----------



## cubaMania

Y se pueden dar varias traducciones.
Well start studying, you fool!


----------



## Pilarcita

Pues da las traducciones cubaMania, jamás había escuchado esta expresión, ¿que quiere decir? ¿Desalmado?


----------



## gurseal

El intento de alguien de EE.UU. que no sabe tu audiencia:
_Bozo_ (nombre de un payaso popular en EE.UU. hace décadas).
Why aren't you studying, Bozo!
Get to studying, Bozo!


----------



## Pilarcita

Gracias, Gurseal.


----------



## Carlos-HR

Thanks for the suggestions... but still I don't see "you fool" as a good translation at all, since that's too generic (in Spain we would use "loco", "chalado", ... many many other things before "alma de cántaro"). So that translation is as bad as inaccurate!!!

Also, Bozo is very linked to a popular American character some decades ago... so, I think that, even though that would sound better, there's a lot lost in there.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## gurseal

Airhead?
Mr. Doesn't-have-a-clue?
Mr. Clueless?


----------



## Pilarcita

What about Pin head?


----------



## Carlos-HR

hm.. I like pin head... although it is "stupid", "bobo"...


----------



## Pilarcita

How about good-for-nothing?


----------



## romarsan

Hola.

La expresión es muy antigua. 

Aquí aparece esta explicación:

 Es una expresión muy antigua (que aparece varias veces en el _Quijote_). Su origen resulta incierto. Algunos suponen que se trata de un juego de palabras con dos acepciones de _alma_:  la que significa 'entendimiento' y la que alude a la 'parte hueca de ciertas cosas', como un cañón o un cántaro. Así, con _alma de cántaro_ se estaría diciendo que el entendimiento de alguien es un mero vacío.


----------



## Carlos-HR

hm... 

"good-for-nothing" is "inútil", "manta" (in Spain).

I like your suggestions, Pilarcita... still I don't find something closer to "alma de cántaro"... maybe that just doesn't exist..?


----------



## Carlos-HR

Gracias, romarsan...

Muy antigua y de origen poco claro, ¡y sin embargo tan vigente y tan utilizada hoy en día!

¡Esta expresión merece una medalla darwiniana lingüística!


----------



## Pilarcita

Hollow head? Perhaps, it's seems to be the concept


----------



## jsparrow

Uhmm aunque no soy un experto creo que "hollow soul" sería lo más preciso si tenemos en cuenta el significado de la frase en castellano.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Hollow soul" would not be understood.
"Airhead" is like "ditz" -- a scatterbrained person. Both are used more for women. "Pinhead" (one word) is a dated-sounding term for a stupid person. 
I like "bozo" (lowercase) the best. The associations with Bozo the Clown have been lost. Now it just means an unintelligent or incompetent person (especially a man).


----------



## MHCKA

_Pus_... primera vez que escucho la frase. Gracias a Romarsan por el breviario cultural.

Alma aquí estaría haciendo la función de la siguiente acepción (del DRAE):
*6. *f. Sustancia o parte principal de cualquier cosa.

El propio DRAE explica alma de cántaro:

*~** de cántaro.*
*1. *f. coloq. Persona sumamente ingenua, pasmada o insensible.

pasmado (del DRAE): alelado, absorto, distraído.

No estoy seguro, pero creo que están aplicando incorrectamente la frase.


----------



## tuk_tukituk

MHCKA said:


> _Pus_... primera vez que escucho la frase. Gracias a Romarsan por el breviario cultural.
> 
> Alma aquí estaría haciendo la función de la siguiente acepción (del DRAE):
> *6. *f. Sustancia o parte principal de cualquier cosa.
> 
> El propio DRAE explica alma de cántaro:
> 
> *~** de cántaro.*
> *1. *f. coloq. Persona sumamente ingenua, pasmada o insensible.
> 
> pasmado (del DRAE): alelado, absorto, distraído.
> 
> No estoy seguro, pero creo que están aplicando incorrectamente la frase.



I agree with you.. Whenever I use "alma de cántaro" in Spanish, what I mean is more a "How can you be so naive?" - Right?

Decir "Ay, alma de cántaro..", es como decir "Hay que ver que inocente que eres...".

Cheers! :d


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Quizá podría encajar 'wet behind the ears'.
Saludos


----------



## k-in-sc

Still wet behind the ears: inexperienced


----------



## Elcanario

Wet behind the ears

Meaning:	To be naive, inexperienced and new to a task.
Example:	Typically, first time car buyers are wet behind the ears when it comes to negotiating with car salesmen.
Origin:	When a baby is born, it is covered with mucous and fluid. It takes a little while for the baby to dry off. Protected areas, such as the area behind the ears, take a bit longer.
"Wet behind the ears" refers to a time shortly after birth before being completely dry. Hence unworldly, naive, and inexperienced.


A _babe in the woods_ also means naive, defenseless.
Es difícil encontrar un modismo que encaje al 100% quizá ninguno de estos dos sea adecuado pero creo que se le acercan.
Saludos


----------



## waldito

A few years old to the thread, I know, but today I was googling for the best translation for 'alma de cántaro', and I would like to add that the suggestions above fail to grasp that 'alma de cántaro' in Spanish appeals to the innocence _without shaming ignorance or stupidity_. After three years in North America, I'd like to chip in here proposing 'Sweet summer child' instead.


----------



## Mister Draken

Claro, pero "sweet Summer child" proviene de _The Game of Thrones_, cuya primera edición es de 2011 y el OP es de 2009. Ahora se usa, pero no sabemos si quedará en el léxico del idioma.


----------



## OtroLencho

Mister Draken said:


> Ahora se usa, pero no sabemos si quedará en el léxico del idioma.


Y para los desconectados como yo que no conocemos "Game of Thrones", no tiene significado.


----------



## waldito

Mister Draken said:


> Claro, pero "sweet Summer child" proviene de _The Game of Thrones_, cuya primera edición es de 2011 y el OP es de 2009. Ahora se usa, pero no sabemos si quedará en el léxico del idioma.



Gracias, no tenía ni idea del origen, leyendo, es cierto, es más un meme que otra cosa! 

Podría hacer el argumento de que libros célebres como la Biblia o El Quijote son responsables de llevar a nuestros días ciertas expresiones... pero comparar GOT con eso es terreno fangoso. En la era de Urban Dictionary, tienes razón: Quizá 'Sweet Summer Child' sea técnicamente muy inconsistente como para ser traducción respetable. 

Yo no he visto Game of Thrones, pero me he cruzado con la expresión tanto que pensaba que tenía un origen más... digamos ¿establecido?. Opinión personal basasa únicamente en experiencia propia, claro. En fin, lo que uno aprende. 

Gracias!


----------



## Mister Draken

waldito said:


> Podría hacer el argumento de que libros célebres como la Biblia o El Quijote son responsables de llevar a nuestros días ciertas expresiones... pero comparar GOT con eso es terreno fangoso. En la era de Urban Dictionary, tienes razón: Quizá 'Sweet Summer Child' sea técnicamente muy inconsistente como para ser traducción respetable.
> 
> 
> 
> Gracias!



Sin duda, pero es _wisdom after the event_. La comparación es casi lo de menos: lo cierto es que de antemano no lo sabemos. Recién cuando pasan años o siglos se sabe si una expresión se ha consolidado y establecido _urbe et orbi_.


----------



## Elcanario

En origen:
(sic) Alma de cantaro. Locūción y apódo que se dice y aprópria al que es de cortisimo talento, casi del todo incapaz y tonto: y asi al que no sabe lo que se habla, y dice mil sandeces, se llama vulgarmente alma de cántaro. [...] Cerv. Quix. Tom.2.cap.31. Y à vos alma de cántaro quién os ha encaxado en el celebro que sois Caballero andante... 1726 Academia de Autoridades.
En un diccionario bilingüe de la época, bajo la entrada de alma:
Alma de cantaro, a silly fellow. Stevens 1706
Bajo la entrada de cántaro:
Alma de cántaro. A dull heavy stupid fellow. Stevens 1706

Un saludo


----------



## Paul Stacey

As a New Zealander the expression which seems to best fit in English is "silly so and so" eg "you silly so and so".

We too use "bozo", and agree the association with Bozo the clown as long since disappeared", but bozo seems a little harsh for the situations in which I've encountered "alma de cántaro".  I've never heard the expression "sweat summer child".  But, then again I never watched Game of Thrones.

I hope that helps.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Simpleton, depending on the context " simple soul".


----------



## sound shift

Paul Stacey said:


> As a New Zealander the expression which seems to best fit in English is "silly so and so" eg "you silly so and so".


Very similar to the BrE "you silly thing", which would fit the context.


----------



## EGREGR

La traducción debería ser una expresión que no suene a insulto. No sé si "bozo", "you silly thing", "you silly so and so" pueden sonar demasiado fuerte en algún caso o son expresiones suaves.
En mi entorno, "alma de cántaro" se suele decir a alguien que no es consciente de su error cuando es algo evidente. 
En el caso de la publicación inicial, era evidente que después de haber suspendido muchas veces iba a volver a suspender si no estudiaba, pero el hermano parecía no darse cuenta de ello.
Otra situación en la que se podría aplicar es, por ejemplo, alguien que está intentando encender la tele con el mando al revés y le dices: "¡Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no ves que tienes el mando al revés?!"


----------



## Ferrol

Creo que tanto la acepción de “ingenuo” como la de “tonto” ( esta última usada cariñosamente ) están implícitas en el uso actual de esta palabra por donde vivo
“You silly thing”   no me suena como algo agresivo, salvo sound shift lo desmienta. Así que podría valer en mi opinion
Me gusta también “You babe in the woods”
Wet behind the ears , creo que se le dice a alguien que es novato, o inexperto (que está “verde”) y no sería mi primera opcion


----------



## Ferrol

Hay un hilo anterior sobre "silly thing" que corrobora que puede ser hasta cariñoso, como "alma de cántaro"

Silly thing


----------



## Paul Stacey

EGREGR said:


> La traducción debería ser una expresión que no suene a insulto. No sé si "bozo", "you silly thing", "you silly so and so" pueden sonar demasiado fuerte en algún caso o son expresiones suaves.
> En mi entorno, "alma de cántaro" se suele decir a alguien que no es consciente de su error cuando es algo evidente.
> En el caso de la publicación inicial, era evidente que después de haber suspendido muchas veces iba a volver a suspender si no estudiaba, pero el hermano parecía no darse cuenta de ello.
> Otra situación en la que se podría aplicar es, por ejemplo, alguien que está intentando encender la tele con el mando al revés y le dices: "¡Pero alma de cántaro, ¿no ves que tienes el mando al revés?!"


"You silly thing" or "you silly so and so", which is a variant on the former, definitely capture both aspects.  That is, it is said:

1. to a person whom isn't aware of their inadvertant error; and is said
2. in a friendly, caring way.

"Bozo" is stronger and more dismissive.  I put it in the mild insult category.  But, something you might say in banter to a friend.

"A babe in the woods" is a great expression, but is used differently.  It is something you might say in conversation with one person to describe a third person not present eg John is talking with Jack who says, "Yes, Jill's a babe in the woods. She's got no idea ...".  But, you wouldn't normally say this directly to someone, eg "Jill, you're a babe in the woods", in the same way that you'd directly say, "Oh, Jill, you really are a silly thing/so and so, aren't you."

Egregr and Ferrol - thanks both, much appreciated.

Paul


----------

